# DLS A7



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Almost crackhead price! I paid nearly 3x the price for mine lol 
Not mine.
DLS Ultimate A7 The Big Five, 4 x 60 + 1 x 300 Watt - eBay (item 230572123359 end time Feb-08-11 09:39:18 PST)


----------



## camaro123 (Feb 21, 2011)

I purchased that amp only hours after it was posted, lol. Works great, seller said he bought it from someone on this site. I checked the internals and emailed DLS to make sure it was legit, sure enough, a-o-k. Unfortunately it's not really what I was looking for, just too good a deal to pass up. I've been considering posting it for sale/trade on here.


----------



## camaro123 (Feb 21, 2011)

The amp in that auction. Which I purchased. Is now up for sale. Tested it for about an hour or two, works great. Emailed pictures of the internals and s/n to dls to verify it was legit and to question some permanent marker lines on some of the caps. They replied that it was legit and the lines were put their during production. 

DLS Ultimate A7 - $450 shipped


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ill give you 300 for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

He might have bought it form me if it came from this site. I know I have sold 2 of them on here before. Nice amp.


----------



## camaro123 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah it's an eye catcher. Will make someone a great amp.


----------



## camaro123 (Feb 21, 2011)

Price Reduced.

DLS Ultimate A7 "The Big Five": $425 Shipped.

I can take photos of the amp any which-way you request.

Specs:

Channels:	5
Class: AB

4 ohm: 4 x 60 W RMS
2 ohm:	4 x 100 W RMS
Mono bridge 4 ohm:	2 x 200 W RMS

Mono sub ch 4 ohm:	300 W RMS
Mono sub ch 2 ohm:	440 W RMS
Mono sub ch 1 ohm:	600 W RMS

website: dls.se


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

For $330, I would have bought it just to mount it on my wall and admire the sexyness since I have no use for it.


----------



## camaro123 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sold 425 shipped.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

So ya made a little coin  Sweet! Thanks Robert


----------

